# Recherche de mes anciens mails Yahoo dans l'application Mail



## hmidi (30 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

j'utilise l'application Mail pour consulter ma boite Yahoo, mais il se trouve que l'application Mail ne m'affiche qu'une douzaine de mails récents, savez-vous s'il vous plait comment je pourrai fouiller dans mes anciens mails Yahoo dans l'application Mail ??

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2013)

quel OS X?
Quels reglages Mail?
quel type d'email( pop imap?


----------



## hmidi (2 Décembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> quel OS X?
> Quels reglages Mail?
> quel type d'email( pop imap?



En réponse à vos questions :
Mac OS X 10.7.5
Quel type de réglages voulez-vous connaître ?
Imap


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2013)

aaah imap
donc test classique

va sur une autre session configurer cet imap

normalement tu retrouves TOUT  ou grosse partie( puisque serie de  BAL imap  et si réglages  d'affichage non restrictifs dans mail ET en ligne)
ce  n'est qu' un test sans impact sur session usuelle
(car de l'imap)

si c'est le cas  ca signifie que tes réglages session 1 sont soit à corriger ( mail ou en ligne)
soit...corrompus
plein de raisons possibles
(dont  les changements coté yahoo , refonte  du site et du look yahoo mail d'il y a quelques semaines)


----------

